# 25 years of vasovagal episodes due to IBS-C and it's getting worse :(



## Candizzy (Jul 13, 2017)

New to the group! Thank you for having me 💕I am a 34 y/o female diagnosed with IBS-C. My constipation, gas and stomach pain resulting from an eventual bowel movement, that could take up to 3-4 weeks at times, causes me to faint because the pain is so intense.I started having fainting spells at a very young age. I remember waking up in the middle of the night as a child in extreme pain and waking up after blacking out in my bathroom. My fainting spells are always predictable. They always start with an extremely bad stomach. I am forever constipated and never know when the next episode of fainting will hit until the extreme cramping starts. The doctors have given up on me they have no idea what they are doing or what they are looking for. I am currently in school for business but my cognitive abilities have been suffering ever since my fainting episodes became more often which was 2 years ago. Some weeks I would have 3 or 4 episodes of fainting and diarrhea. I suffer from extremely low iron. I am currently on iron infusions because right now my iron is 3 and hemoglobin is 102. I started Concerta for my ADD about 3 months. I am so sick of being sick, as I'm sure you can all relate., I can't plan anything. I have missed out on my own high school graduation because I was having an episode. I need to get a better handle on what I can do to get better. Any information would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

I had about the same as you - just no fainting.

Have you had any tests done? Might want to ask about a sitz marker test. It's painless and will show if you have moltility problems.

Earlier this year I had surgery to fix mine. It's been wonderful since then.

If you want to ask questions there are a lot of great people here.


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

I had about the same as you - just no fainting.

Have you had any tests done? Might want to ask about a sitz marker test. It's painless and will show if you have moltility problems.

Earlier this year I had surgery to fix mine. It's been wonderful since then.

If you want to ask questions there are a lot of great people here.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so very sorry for all your problems, candizzy.

i too suffered from chronic constipation for many many years. Redmapletree is right--ask your gastro doc for a sitz marker test (colonic transit study) . it does sound like you could have slow transit constipation (colonic inertia). i was dx'd with that via the sitz marker test. it's a very good diagnostic test to have.

i used to have problems occasionally with vasovagal syncope but mine was due to stress and thankfully it went away. it's certainly a bad experience.

there is a new medication out that can help with constipation called trulance (plecanatide) which has helped a lot of people. ask your doc

good luck with everything. hope you can find some relief. take care.


----------



## Candizzy (Jul 13, 2017)

I will ask the doctor about the test and the medication. Would either of you know what type of specialist would order that test? Thank you for all your help!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

a gastroenterologist can order the test.


----------



## Candizzy (Jul 13, 2017)

I may have found some contributing factors to my constipation, it appears I have a 10cm cyst that originated on my left ovary and now stretched across to my right. Im thinking this is putting pressure on my bowel and making it hard for me to use the bathroom. Im hoping to figure this out soon 🙌🏻 Wish me luck! I really hope this is the answer and I can start to feel better again.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck! yes, hope this is the answer and that you can finally find some relief.


----------

